# There was an error when trying to connect. Do you want to retype your credentials



## divadava (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear All,
I'm getting this kind of error in my Server. This error coming In my IIS. I was formated my server more than 10 times but still this not solved . so kindly tell me how to solve this problem. Once I get this error I could not able to restart my server. I'm getting booting problem. so just guide me how to solve this problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Your post has been moved to the Microsoft Server forum for better support.

I would suggest you post the actual error so we can see what we are dealing with.


----------



## divadava (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear Sir,

I'm getting this kind of error in my windows Server 2008 r2 64 bit os.once this error will showing after i restart my server windows not booting.after i format reconfigure my software & host applications but this IIS error reputed.Once I get this error I could not able to restart my server. I'm getting booting problem. so just guide me how to solve this problem.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

There's no error message in your post. What is the error?


----------



## divadava (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear sir,

I'm getting this kind of error in my windows Server 2008 r2 64 bit os.once this error will showing after i restart my server windows not booting.after i format reconfigure my software & host applications but this IIS error reputed.Once I get this error I could not able to restart my server. I'm getting booting problem. so just guide me how to solve this problem.
IIS Error msg:there was an error when trying to connect.do you want to retype your credentaials and try again?
the system cannot find the specified.(exception from HRESULT:0x80070002)


----------

